# Need Advice on starting an IT career



## keithwell (Jan 14, 2007)

Im looking to get a career started in IT industry. I have intermediate computer skills. Should I start with A+ to get a foundation? I also keep getting mixed messages about what certs to go for......I was interested in MSCE, someone suggested Cisco, Oracle...To get my feet in the IT industry what direction should I be going? Any advice you can give me on getting started would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. 

Keith Weller


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

First and foremost, it is an excellent idea to get your CompTIA A+ first for a basic foundation.

From there it really depends what you want to do in the industry. A MSCA/MSCE is good when dealing with Windows environments in businesses, which is something you will undoubtedly deal with quite a lot. Cisco certifications, such as a CCNA and up, lean more towards networking as well as working with Cisco routers and switches. Oracle, and even things like a MCDBA, lean towards database administration with Oracle and MS SQL.

That's just dealing with a few of the many certifications out there. Not only that, but there are degree programs and a whole gamut of other things you can do. Programming, Computer Animation, Security... the choices are far-reaching.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

A+ is a must to start with, most employers will look for this certification before even reading the CV. I'm going to guide my career towards networking, the reason for this is because not only the mass amounts of wages involved, but also because i enjoy it - earning money for an enjoyable job, great!

What route you take all depends on the specific work and industry you wish to be a part of; in my case it is will be repairs, maintanence, installations and complete networking - if you are interested in the same it may be an idea to take the exams i currently am as listed below.

Once i have done these i will be looking into CCNP and MCSE and then higher.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

This forum helps out a lot of people. I think its a great idea to start with A+. I myself am studying this for a sound foundation and then eventually going to study certs to get into the IT industry (that on top of a Computer Engineering degree). Your doing good, and these guys know what there saying.


----------

